# Safe Lakes?



## hornezachr13 (Apr 8, 2018)

Hey All! New to the forum but not the area, been stationed here for 5 years now, coming up on my first deployment in July.

Recently bought my first boat. 2015 Ranger RT178 with a 75HP Evinrude Etec, and have been rigging it to suit my needs. My question for y'all is this, where are the safe lakes to go around here? Lakes that I don't have to constantly wonder if I'm going to smack a stump. I've had my fill of electric motor only lakes. I like being able to put the hammer down on the outboard. So far I have been to Lake Jackson in Florala, Lake Juniper (won't be going back there,) and Lake Seminole (fun lake but again loaded with stumps.) I've fished Leon Brooks Hines, Karick, Duck Pond, both lakes on Eglin, and Gator Lake on Hurlburt. I'm not afraid of driving either. Thanks in advance for any input you guys have!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Any lake has stumps, just gotta use common sense when you are on the water. If you just wanna open the throttle up, go to the river and run the channels. Sounds like you have been to many of the lakes. You can try Bear/Hurricane (trolling motor only) but also lots of stumps.


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

lake Talquin is one of my favs......just a few stumps in the creeks.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Gantt Lake up at Andalusia, Al should meet your needs and is close It's large enough to run fast in most of the lake, but not the upper end. Local guys here have been killing the crappie for weeks. Has decent bass and catfish fishing as well. 

Frank Jackson at Opp is another possibility. 

I have fished these lakes numerous times.


----------



## Fishinsam1 (Feb 19, 2018)

It goes without sayin .No matter where u go watch out for smaller boats especially in the smaller rivers.


----------

